# Why does the sight, but only the sight, of semen make me gag?



## Linny (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi all! I don't have a real problem, this is more of a curiosity for me but I'm hoping to find if there's an explanation or solidarity out there for me.

Let me just start by saying I have no hangups about going down on a guy. I really enjoy it, to fruition, and swallow without issue (typically when I'm on my period). No problems with the taste, consistency or even seeing it while it's actively shooting out.

However, the _sight _of it puddled invariably makes me gag (he pulls out to come). It's not a strong gag, I don't think it even shows. It could be the smell, I suppose, although I don't consciously notice an odour and when I do, it gives me the warm fuzzies, not revulsion. Yesterday he came on himself because I was on top. But after sex I got up and felt a gag and my first thought that was "huh, there's no semen on me". Then I realized his hand with some on it was in my field of vision. So it's like I gag before I even notice I see it.

I never noticed this before my current relationship, but come to think of it, this is the first guy whose semen I've ever seen.

I'd actually love to do some experiments with him to narrow it down, but I don't want him to feel weird knowing I'm internally gagging.

*Tl;dr version*: why does semen gross me out when I love it and I can swallow it no problem?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The only think I can think of is that when you were very young, something of that consistency made you gag, throw up or sick to your stomach. 

Other than that... you know more about it than we do.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

True confession time:

I hate the smell/sight of semen and I'm a guy.

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE when my gf goes down on me and swallows, but I wouldn't give her a facial or come on her body (unless she wanted me to) anymore than I'd blow my nose on her. 

That's pretty much how I see it; a warm gloppy mess of snot-like consistency. 

<gag>


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Definitely a psychological reaction to visual stimulation. Even the thought or visualization of puddled semen activates a gag reaction in you.

It is definitely linked to something but like Ele commented, we can't really know why from the information we have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, it does kind of look like a big honkin' puddle of snot or saliva...

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank goodness I've never had an issue with semen as it seems most women not only here but with my girlfriends in general ?

During our girl talk it seems as if each and everyone of them wants nothing whatsoever to do with semen aside from using it to get pregnant ? 

I feel like Im the exception to the rule where I actually enjoy the taste and the feel of it when it's on my body but that's just me :wink2:


----------



## D1C (Aug 29, 2015)

My wife doesn't like it all, she treats it like acid. The only way she takes it is PIV. Itsva psychological reaction you're having


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Play around with things like ivory liquid, or a dripping candle to see if that will help you desensitize yourself to this?

Badsanta


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It seems like an odd aversion. Do you get the same reaction from many of the hand and body lotions that have that same pearly sheen? Especially the ones that have a dispenser you pump and squirt?


----------



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

My all time favorite shampoo is Finesse and if you've ever used this brand you'd see how very , very familiar it looks and feels to semen !?!??!

Though it's also the best smelling shampoo on the market in my humble opinion sooo perhaps the husbands on this forum can purchase Finesse and changed the mindset of their wive's of semen !?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> It seems like an odd aversion. Do you get the same reaction from many of the hand and body lotions that have that same pearly sheen? Especially the ones that have a dispenser you pump and squirt?


Practice putting the soap dispenser in hot water to heat it up nice and warm (perhaps even filled with Finesse shampoo), and take it in the shower with you next time you lather up to practice with the spurting sensations. Let your husband spurt the soap on you. Should make for some great foreplay or at least a few good laughs.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

I suggest you experiment and see what you discover. I think gagging on the sight is better than gagging at it in your mouth. 

I feel the same way about phlegm...grosses me out!

I like that you are wanting to investigate further.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Linny;

The why really doesn't matter. You sound very intelligent and that you want to change yourself with your H's help. Great!

Look at the following article and think about what you might have in common. BBC News | HEALTH | Zoo therapy for spider-haters

You might want to take a less extreme approach or get professional help, but take a look at the following article on desensitizing by implosion.

Causes of Fears & Phobias - Implosion Therapy, Aversion Therapy, Hypnosis 

I have found self hypnosis through visualization and verbalizing affirmations to be a powerful change agent in my own behavior and attitudes.


Good luck.


----------

